# Paul Pierce



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

It has been reported that Bob Ryan of the Boston Globe said that Paul Pierce is on the trading block. It seems that after him and Danny Ainge had a meeting he is now on his way out. If this comes to be true should the Mavs go after him? A lot of fans seem to be wanting to do a trade for him. He would defiantly be an upgrade at the SG position. Does he play good enough defense to satisfy Avery Johnson? I think the Mavs could trade KVH and a combonation of Finley/Daniels/Stackhouse for him. This would defiantly fill the need of Dirk finally having another player who is a definant all-star to play with. Paul Pierce defiantly plays with a lot of passion and will take it to the basket. Also, he is clutch when it comes to the end of games. The more I hear the idea the more I like the idea of trading for Pierce. Also, could get Blount too which would fill the back up center need.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Number one:Finley most likely will be released
Number two:If that is the case then they may have done it to GET paul pierce.
Having those both been said it makes this post pretty darn useless, wouldn't you say? Fellow Maverick fans?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Dallas has the most to offer to the Celtics. They look like they are gonna re-build. KVH and Daniels would be perfect. Daniels is young and has potential to be great. KVH is and expiring contract.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> I think Dallas has the most to offer to the Celtics. They look like they are gonna re-build. KVH and Daniels would be perfect. Daniels is young and has potential to be great. KVH is and expiring contract.


I would do that in a heartbeat. Im not sure if Boston does it though...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was looking at realgm and saw a Stackhouse and Terry for Pierce trade. Thats not bad. We will probably lose Finley to make space for Pierce and it gives Devin Harris a Chance to start. I really dont want to see Terry go. It was just a suggestion on realgm. Its not a real trade.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I hope we get him, he could be the player we're looking for. I think we'd have to take on Blount horrendous contract


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

[NBA Rumors] Boston may trade Paul Pierce. The Suns-Knicks trade not done just yet. Pacers, *Mavs want Michael Redd.* Antonio Daniels might go to Cleveland. That and more NBA rumor mill gossi

www.insidehoops.com


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> [NBA Rumors] Boston may trade Paul Pierce. The Suns-Knicks trade not done just yet. Pacers, *Mavs want Michael Redd.* Antonio Daniels might go to Cleveland. That and more NBA rumor mill gossi
> 
> www.insidehoops.com


Your welcome for the info theo. lol. I really hope the Mavs don't get Redd. They would be stacked. Redd and Dirk. What a combo.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Redd and Dirk would destroy teams. The chances of getting him are slim. I think it would be easier to get Pierce .


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'd love to see us land the Truth. And I can't see why anyone would question his D he just has to do so much on offense in Boston some times he's too exausted to give it all on D too. With some help on the offensive side from Dirk a tandum of Howard and Pierce on the wings would be some outstanding D. I'd just hate to see us give up Daniels or Terry just to get an upgrade at the 2 spot where we are already a little logjammed. Now if it was just going to be Pierce for KVH and maybe some future picks I'm in.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I have another idea as to get Pierce, do the same trade that I proposed in the Ray Allen thread and get in return Pierce and Blount. Makes for some good times in Dallas if we could also sign Knight.

Roster:
Damp
Dirk
JHo
Pierce
Knight

Stack
KVH
Blount
Quis
Harris
Al
DJ or Pavel (whoever stays here from the trade)

That makes for one very decent team IMO, championship calibre.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd like him here, he'd provide some scoring (duh) and be our clear cut second option.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> I have another idea as to get Pierce, do the same trade that I proposed in the Ray Allen thread and get in return Pierce and Blount. Makes for some good times in Dallas if we could also sign Knight.
> 
> Roster:
> Damp
> ...


 Just say no to Brevin Knight!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

^ So insightful :rolleyes. Please elaborate and I will more than happily reply to your argument.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Although Knight played well for the Bobcats, I dont see him doing as well on the Mavs. Yea Knight had a lot of games where he had over 15 assists but he did that on the bocats who depend on him. The Mavs wouldnt depend on him as much so he wouldn't look as good as he did on the Bobcats.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Although Knight played well for the Bobcats, I dont see him doing as well on the Mavs. Yea Knight had a lot of games where he had over 15 assists but he did that on the bocats who depend on him. The Mavs wouldnt depend on him as much so he wouldn't look as good as he did on the Bobcats.


 That and his D wouldn't hold up against most starting PGs in the leauge. He'll get posted up and pushed around more than Muggsy Boges.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

BTW it is spelt Bogues.

You make Knight look as though he is an incompetent defender, this guy lead the league in steals as a rookie and even though he is 5'10", he does have some strength and isn't a weakling. As for him getting posted up by felow PG's in the league, well there sure are a lot of them isn't there. There is Payton, Cassel and Kidd that do it and they are all at the ends of their careers.

Knight managed to average 9apg in under 30mpg on a team that has no real offensive threat. Just imagine what he could do with the likes of Dirk and Stack working for him, he could get 13apg quite easily. And before you start on the whole pick n roll thing, I will bet that AJ scraps the idea and will involve a PG much the same way that he run things in SA. AJ and Knight are in much of the same mould as players, but Knight with better passing skills and AJ with better leadership skills.

Our offence lack structure at times last year and having Knight here would resolve a lot of problems IMO. Dirk will improve his post game, but will still remain an inside-out guy. JHo and Marquis will be the runners w/o th ball and having Knight feeding them with backdoor cuts would be such a simple offence and would have a high level of productivity.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The whole reason Knight averaged such high assist totals was because he was the only ball handler on that whole roster (except for Jason Hart, who totalled high assists when he played..is Hart worthy of starting? no!) therefore he was passing so much

Our whole rosters sans our centers can bring the ball upcourt

I'm all for bringing Knight in, as a backup, as a starter, we'd screw up next season


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Jet isn't our PG man and Harris isn't ready yet. MY idea of bringing Knight here is just for a season or two to help bring along Harris and fill the void of a genuine PG.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Harris is going to have to get ready because this is the time when he needs to turn into a solid NBA PG. Hopefully the summer league will build up his confidence again because last year was about as deflating as it could be for a young guy. I did not like the way they handled Devin last year. Starting him right away ( And he looked great at the begining ) then yanking him and not giving him much time. Then starting to give him more time then again yanking him and giving him next to nothing. These things can be killers on your confidence. I realize some of that was because of dumb plays he would make sometimes but he was a rookie and rookie PGs are going to do that.

If we could get Devin playing like he did for the first few games last year on a consistent basis he will be a great PG. 

I think with Avery the way people are going to get on the floor is through the defensive end of the court. And I think Harris is going to have to work really hard defensively and not turn the ball over to get on the floor and stay there.


----------

